# KDE 4.4.4 & amd64 - unstable trotz stable? [solved]

## slick

Bei einem emerge -pvuDN world fing es heute so an:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua]" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:                     
> 
> - kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)                                             
> ...

 

Kommt man den Wünschen nach führt es letztlich dazu das man anscheinend den kompletten KDE 4.4.4 in der package.keywords stehen hat. Da mein System zu 99% stable ist, ist das nicht das was ich wünsche. Wurde da irgendwo ein Paket fälschlich auf stable gesetzt und zieht jetzt den ganzen unstable Rest nach? Welches könnte dafür verantwortlich sein? Ich möchte schon gern stable bleiben.Last edited by slick on Thu Jun 24, 2010 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

kde-4.4.4 ging erst ganz kürzlich stable, du hast wohl nen Mirror erwischt, bei dem noch nicht alles korrekt gesynct war. Nochmal syncen (gegebenenfalls in ein paar Stunden), dann sollte das alles werden.

Beweis:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/kde-base/libkexiv2

Hier ist es als stable drinnen.

----------

## slick

Alles klar. Danke. Solved.

----------

